# Gas Powered Post Drivers



## Kaos (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone here used any of these type machines? I have a lot of 3" and smaller pipe along with t-post to drive in the ground and prefer not to use a auger or drive by hand. I have been looking at these post drivers and so far I haven't seen any negative comments, but not sure if I am seeing un-biased information.
No specific order of some of the brands I have looked at;

Rhino
Titan

SkiDril

RediDriver
Please share if you have any info on these machines.
Thank you.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

We bought one that I believe runs off our generator or compressor. Sorry, can't remember which. Boy it works like a champ. We did a quarter mile of t posts into Arizona concrete soil and all went well. It is heavy to pick up but then it does all the rest of the work,


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........You got (3) choices as to which power source you can use ! I owned and used a Rohrer air powered unit ; they make an additional 3 more larger and heavier , air powered units as well . The basic driver I had worked very well , in most soils , just not in any kind of rock.
............So , air powered will be the least expensive , next is small engine driven and I have NO experience with them . Then , you get into the hydraulic powered units which require a separate engine driven unit powering a hyd. pump . They get very heavy and expensive for even the basic unit .
.............I'd stick with the air powered units and fully research their capabilities and then make a choice . Rohrer builds a quality unit @$ 450 so check them out . , fordy

http://www.rohrermfg.com/


----------



## Kaos (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I like the 99E-M Post Driver 2 - 7/8" Max Diameter.


----------



## ForestToFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Kaos said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I like the 99E-M Post Driver 2 - 7/8" Max Diameter.


I drive a lot of 8' ground rods for electrical systems. We use a manual post driver similar to that unit but obviously man powered. it takes a lot of down force to get those babies into the ground. Some places it is very tough others you can push it in the ground a good ways by hand. Just based on the video in the link here http://www.rohrermfg.com/post-drivers/99e-m-post-driver/ it is probably being used on very soft soil. 

Then I read the reviews and the first backs my opinion that the guy says it does not work on clay soil which is a hard soil to drive into.

Just my two cents worth. I have never actually owned or used one but if the air only lifts the driver and then releases and lets gravity do the rest it will not do a good job in my opinion. We have to slam our manual driver down hard until your hands ache in order to get the ground rod driven in harder soil types. A ground rod is only 5/8" diameter. Without you forcing it down each cycle gravity may do it in a day on harder soil. 

Terry


----------



## Kaos (Oct 7, 2008)

I still haven't found a full video of a Man Saver (Rohermfg) Post Driver, driving anything into the ground other than a t-post. Makes me concerned.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I have used and owned the "man saver" http://www.rohrermfg.com/?gclid=CO2p9OfH-dMCFQKoaQod-EoInw for many years, yes all I have used it on is Tee posts, (the unit has to be able to attache to the shape of the post being driven, to work properly, so one needs to change out the bottom of the unit, to change post type,

last fall I was driving post in to very very dry ground and it would have been very very hard and time consuming to drive by hand, 
the "man saver' did a great job, it runs off a small compressor and one can power a small compressor with a generator, of 4000 watt or more, I did get (build) a gas powered compressor and that has been great with he post driver, and for general air needs about the farm/ranch. made it from a few old compressor that had died, and new engine and unloader valve,


----------



## Kaos (Oct 7, 2008)

I still haven't made the purchase yet, although I did buy a gas powered compressor. I have a need for that anyway.
I have red clay to deal with, but don't see a need to drive pipe more than 3 or 4 feet so I'm thinking I won't have a problem doing that with any of them. Just have to figure out which one.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Kaos said:


> I still haven't made the purchase yet, although I did buy a gas powered compressor. I have a need for that anyway.
> I have red clay to deal with, but don't see a need to drive pipe more than 3 or 4 feet so I'm thinking I won't have a problem doing that with any of them. Just have to figure out which one.
> Thanks for the reply.


...............The smallest driver works well with Tposts ! For driving Pipe I'd move up to the next bigger driver ! , fordy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

farmers near me use a tractor mounted machine to drive cedar posts into the ground.


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

Make a friend, trade them skills for time. Well up a pipe slightly larger than your post (so it can slip over) about 3 ft long to a piece of heavy channel (4-6in) channel slips over lip of tractor bucket, tube goes over pose, bucket pushes down.


----------



## Kaos (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give an update on this. After much though I decided to go with the Mansaver air driven driver. I went with the 99E-M. I put in sixteen 2-7/8 drill pipe this weekend. Most were at least 3' deep and one was 5' deep. I have about a foot of top soil and then hard red clay. So far I am happy with this machine. i will add a video later and give a better review.


----------

